# LK 150 oiling machine to loosen up needles



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Can someone please remind me where do I apply the oil on the needles?


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Reetz said:


> Can someone please remind me where do I apply the oil on the needles?


have you gone to google and see if you can locate that info? Sometimes the answer is there.

I found this so far...http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117235-1.html

you might even check here in KP check the "Search" section for knitting machines.. might find more there.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

I think it's the sponge bar.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Reetz said:


> Can someone please remind me where do I apply the oil on the needles?


"Apply oil along the rail and needle groves.
Put a little oil on a soft cloth and wipe the needle bed and the needle rollers with the cloth.
Turn the carriage over and brush off all fluff and oil."
{quoted out of the LK 150 manual}

Also about every few months I take a bit of oil on my fingers and work it into the hinges of the latches then wipe off excess with the soft cloth.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Put a little oil on a cloth and swipe it over the butt of the needles. It makes them work smoothly when the carriage goes over them,


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

On an LK150 Knitting machine the needles are steel and the bed is plastic you will find better lubrication if you spray the bed area with Silicon spray. Not the spray lubricant but Silicon spray. This will lubricate without leaving a residue. Oil will dry over time and collect dust.
Thanks Kevin


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't know about in Australia but in the U.S. I have always been told not to use silicone on the plastic. I may be wrong, but that is what I recall.


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Do not use silicone on steel bed machines but on plastic beds you will notice the difference straight away. I have been using it for more than fifteen years and I have been told stories about it damaging the plastic etc but Silicone spray was put on the market to lubricate plastic runners on windows and door slides and plastic parts of this nature. I have never seen any damage to plastics from silicone spray.
Thanks Kevin


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

IMHO Silicone Spray works great for either metal or plastic bed machines.The Silicone I have says it retards moisture and is safe for metal and plastics. Maybe it depends on the brand?

I agree that the best way to lube your machines is to first use a small inexpensive paint brush to clean lint from both the bed and carriage, then, making sure the brush is cleaned of the lint and dust, lightly spray the brush and use it to apply the silicone spray to the under side of the carriage. Make sure you get into all the little cams and other moving/sliding parts. Next put a small amount of the spray on a clean cloth (or one dedicated to the purpose) and rub it over the needle butts. Lastly, carefully (with the tube that comes with the spray can) spray the "rail" that the back of the carriage runs in or on the lightly spray the part of the carriage the runs on the rail. Many machines have a round rail, some have formed/bent metal rails. Use a cloth to wipe the rail and track clean of the black "gunk" that may be accumulated. 

Before you knit, run the unthreaded carriage back and forth a few times, visually check to make sure there are no pools of lube - do this with the needles out of work and then in work position.

You will find that this method works for MOST knitting machines that 99% of us use and you will immediately notice a difference.

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

THank you Kevin.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Excellent info in a nut shell Bob.

It is nice to see we are getting male input here.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Great info,bob.Could you please share the brand of silicone lube you use? Have the KX 350 as well as the LK 150.Thanks in advance!

Sandra ...also in Colorado..but no snow around here! <G>


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Bob what does IMHO stand for? I looked it up under a brand name and couldn't find it and I do not text but I assume it is an abbreviation for something.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

euvid said:


> Bob what does IMHO stand for? I looked it up under a brand name and couldn't find it and I do not text but I assume it is an abbreviation for something.


IMHO = In My Humble Opinion


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Ann. I wish people would right out the whole word. Children today are forgetting how to spell or even talk in sentences since texting became popular. Very sad.

SO please type in the whole word as many of us are older and do not text. I know you want us to understand you.
Thank you so much.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry Euvid!

I guess I fell prey to peer pressure because I've noticed how many Knitting Paradise members use abbreviations so freely. I see things like DH (Dear Husband), DD (Dear Daughter), DS (Dear Son) - and on and on, so I apologize for not following my instincts and using the words. Often, I have to think a minute to know what the writer means.

I have always avoided such short cuts and often been criticized for doing so. People have told me it's a waste of time and space to use the words - especially when texting on my phone.

Thank you for teaching me a good lesson. I will always endeavor to type out the full words and avoid abbreviations so that everyone reading my posts will know exactly what I am saying. By the way, I have noticed that many people use shortcuts and abbreviations because they don't know how to spell the word(s) and are too lazy to look it/them up!

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you so much. I am familiar with the DH and LOL but that is about it. 
So many school systems stopped teaching script which is now called cursive, I can't keep up with these new names. I wrote my grandson a note and then wondered if he will be able to read it as it is in script. How are children supposed to sign their names if they can't write in script.
I am thrilled that the old machines are being used now. It takes us back to a simpler way of life. 
Thanks again.


----------

